# MOTOBECANE Question???



## Wayne Adam (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Cabers...
 Can anyone out there tell me if an early 1970's Motobecane 10 speed was a high quality bike in it's day?
 I have the chance to buy one ( mens) in excellent condition for $150.00 obo, is that a fair price for a bike in great, rideable condition?
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2012)

Without pictures it is impossible to say as Motobecane made everything from junk to very good high end 10 speeds in that era.  I personally don't like French bikes of that era as every part of a French bike is built to French sizing.  Odd sized pedals, seat posts, stems, and on and on.  Roger


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just picked up an early 60's or 50's Motobecane with nervex lugs and campy Gran Sport equiped. I am trying to determine what year and model this bike is. If there is any interest I will post pics. Thanks


----------



## how (Sep 10, 2012)

bikecrazy said:


> I just picked up an early 60's or 50's Motobecane with nervex lugs and campy Gran Sport equiped. I am trying to determine what year and model this bike is. If there is any interest I will post pics. Thanks




There was the Grand Record that was a high quality bike, 531 Reynolds frame with Campy dropouts and derailures with Brooks saddle. I believe their was one better for professional racing at that time. The rest under neath those models are so so bikes,,that I wouldnt pay more than a hundred bucks for, including the Mirage and Grand Touring.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 10, 2012)

I began to strip the house paint off the bike and I discovered it was a "R Geminiani"


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 10, 2012)

The average Moto, if it's shiny, has fresh grease in the bearings and the tires are good is worth about $150.  If it's got a 531 sticker on it it's worth more, maybe a lot more.  If the bottom bracket needs replacing then it's worth less as those are getting really rare.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 10, 2012)

Not that rare:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....ottom-brackets-hollow-axle-alloy-cups-26.html


----------



## snirt54 (Sep 10, 2012)

Some of the more popular 1970's motobecane models listed from the cheapest to the most expensive are: Nomad,Mirage,Grand Touring,Sprint,Jubilee,Grand Record,Le Champion and Team Champion. My first new bicycle was a Grand Touring which cost $185 in 1974. Except for a few paint scratches it still looks and rides like a new bicycle.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 12, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Not that rare:
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index....ottom-brackets-hollow-axle-alloy-cups-26.html




Careful, that BB fits any french bike but a Motobecane.  Moto used Swiss thread bottom brackets, that's just like French but French are right hand threaded on both sides, Swiss thread is left hand threaded on the....um..other side.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, in the eighties (I forget when)  they switched to Japanese/English thread.  Those are easy.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 12, 2012)

Ooops... I didn't know about Motobecane using Swiss threads- anyway, there are still workarounds.  And bicycles are pretty darn forgiving of a little wear.  The bottom bracket cups would have to be just about trashed before REALLY needing to be replaced.  There are internal expanding universal bottom brackets:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/grand-cru-threadless-bottom-brackets.html
Threaded adapter cups for cartridge bottom brackets:
http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC141141&gclid=CLaR25vLsLICFeg-Mgodq1QAXQ
and of course NOS sets from eBay.  In a nutshell, don't be scared by odd threads- you could be missing out on a lot of nice bikes.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 12, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> In a nutshell, don't be scared by odd threads- you could be missing out on a lot of nice bikes.




Quite true.  I've really liked the two Motos I had.  Still have one.  Dad bought it new in '72.  One bike I'll never sell.


----------

